# Getting back to fitness. It begins...



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Nov 2015)

working too many hours on nights, drinking too much booze to cope coupled with a terrible diet, pills to sleep, pills to wake up - has left me a physical heap. 

I did a 2 day ride fixed with @Pennine-Paul on the Lancashire Cycleway Southern Loop and had to bail on day 2 after only 30 miles. It took me over a week to recover and my lower back still aches. 

So I need to get fitter and lose weight as 18 stones is not good for me. 

So the plan is to do a minimum of 4 rides of a 15 mile hilly loop per week for a few week and then up it gradually. I want to be able to do 100 milers again by New Year. 

To keep me motivated I'm planning on logging my rides in this thread....any support will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Nov 2015)

8/11/15 - 15 miles, hilly loop - On Brompton. Ridiculously windy and wet.


----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2015)

How tall are you?

Fit is only one letter away from fat, but in life it can make huge difference.

Go for it, no more excuses.


----------



## Neilsmith (8 Nov 2015)

Good luck I started riding 18 months ago and it's improved my fitness no end. I'll keep an eye out on your progress. The first hills I went up almost killed me, but within the year I climbed the col de la Pierre Saint Martin from Arette. I don't think I will ever break any speed records but I did it. If someone had told me I would do that within a year I would have thought they were bonkers


----------



## midliferider (8 Nov 2015)

You will be successful because
You have taken the most important step, that is your own realisation that present life style is not healthy.
Your plan to loose weight is not made on some dietary regime alone but actual physical activities.
My only advice if it is of any value is this. It is good to have goals but make what is easily achievable.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Nov 2015)

just_fixed said:


> So the plan is to do a minimum of 4 rides of a 15 mile hilly loop per week for a few week and then up it gradually. I want to be able to do 100 milers again by New Year.


I know you are already an experienced cyclist, but maybe you should aim a bit lower until Spring, perhaps? Will you still be working nights? This causes upheaval in the body's system, ime.
Good luck in your quest to regain fitness!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2015)

I am going to do one or two afternoon rides a week with @just_fixed to give him a bit of support and also to make sure that my own fitness doesn't slip too much between now and next spring.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2015)

@just_fixed, I would start a* lot *more gently than that. If you aren't fit (and Lord knows, I wasn't when I started again), four 15 mile rides a week are probably going to seem punishing and bad for morale. My first 5 mile commute nearly killed me. Just take it really gently to start with, and get to enjoy being out bimbling around. If it's fun, you'll do it more and more. There's no point in wanting to be some sweaty grim-faced iron man in a Nike advert. Bikes should be fun!


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2015)

Can I suggest a calorie counter as well, certainly helped me.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Nov 2015)

slowmotion said:


> @just_fixed, I would start a* lot *more gently than that. If you aren't fit (and Lord knows, I wasn't when I started again), four 15 mile rides a week are probably going to seem punishing and bad for morale. My first 5 mile commute nearly killed me. Just take it really gently to start with, and get to enjoy being out bimbling around. If it's fun, you'll do it more and more. There's no point in wanting to be some sweaty grim-faced iron man in a Nike advert. Bikes should be fun!


I'm more than capable of this, this is gentle for me. Up until 6 months ago I was capable of 100 milers, it's the last 6 months that's been a big change. Even as late as July I was still just about capable of 30 miles hilly fixed gear rides (did a few with @ColinJ), thanks for the support though.

The shock came when I did a repeat ride of the Lancasire Cycleway on fixed at 69". Day one was horrendously wet n windy and we cut it short to 50 miles. Day two was bad, I was in pain from the get go, saddle pain and lower back and at the pub stop 30 miles in, I bailed and rang the wife for a lift home. Had I started on the Brompton I may have been in better shape on day 2 because Rivington on fixed in that weather isn't easy even when fitter.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2015)

Just about to get ready for 35 miler with 2100ft of climbing. It's windy and overcast but mild, gunna risk my favourite Quoc Pham shoes. I predict it'll take me 4 1/2 hours over all due to the wind up here at the moment.


----------



## Neilsmith (10 Nov 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Just about to get ready for 35 miler with 2100ft of climbing. It's windy and overcast but mild, gunna risk my favourite Quoc Pham shoes. I predict it'll take me 4 1/2 hours over all due to the wind up here at the moment.


Enjoy


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2015)

35 miles 2100 ft climbing on a Brompton in this relentless wind in 3 hours 35 minutes in total inc stops......well chuffed (and aching).


----------



## Neilsmith (10 Nov 2015)

Well done I'm so envious as Injury has prevented me cycling for 3 weeks and a day, but who's counting. Photos would be nice if you ever get a chance


----------



## Sailorsi (10 Nov 2015)

Sounds like a plan! Just start of gently and build up to it over a month or so. I'm annoyed with myself as I have picked up a knee patellar tendon injury from doing too much (that and a lack of flexibility). What makes it worse is that I ordered a new bike 3 weeks before the injury and haven't gotten chance to ride it! Looking at a 2-3 months recovery with no running or cycling . Keep us posted, if I can't cycle myself - I can still listen to others having some winter fun!


----------



## dan_bo (10 Nov 2015)

Big lad-get to the gym and chuck some weights around. You'll piss it after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2015)

Gym?!!! I'd have to pay for that!!! Not likely.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Gym?!!! I'd have to pay for that!!! Not likely.


Several of the parks round here (e,g, Hebden Bridge and Todmorden) now have basic *outdoor gym equipment* to use free of charge. If you haven't any near you then cycle down the A646 and use the equipment here!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Several of the parks round here (e,g, Hebden Bridge and Todmorden) now have basic *outdoor gym equipment* to use free of charge. If you haven't any near you then cycle down the A646 and use the equipment here!


Ha! I'm joking my lad's been bulking up and spent about £2k on an Olympic set and bench in the garage, I didn't know gym quality stuff was that expensive either.
My arthritis (waiting for bloods to see if it's OA or RA) has put a stop to weights I'm afraid.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2015)

£2k - blimey!

I was having a lot of problems with painful knees until I lost weight. The pain had got so bad that I couldn't get straight up from my armchair - I had to do it indirectly via an intermediate position kneeling on the floor, and then get up from there. The problem completely went away after I lost 4 stone in weight.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> £2k - blimey!
> 
> I was having a lot of problems with painful knees until I lost weight. The pain had got so bad that I couldn't get straight up from my armchair - I had to do it indirectly via an intermediate position kneeling on the floor, and then get up from there. The problem completely went away after I lost 4 stone in weight.


It's in my shoulders and elbows, has been for years. This last 12 months it's deteriorated, that's life I s'pose.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2015)

just_fixed said:


> It's in my shoulders and elbows, has been for years. This last 12 months it's deteriorated, that's life I spoke.


Hmm ... weight loss won't help much there, unless you do a lot of handstands!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Nov 2015)

plan is to go out tonight. the last few days up here have been too dodgy in my current fitness state. the winds have died down enough and the flood levels have dropped.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Nov 2015)

Hooray, weather and work commitments aligned today. I managed to get out, only 15 miles but a very hilly 15 miles on the Brompton. In this atrocious weather, I'm glad to get out. 
The last few weeks have been too dodgy up here, and those who know me, know I'm no fair weather cyclist. Plan to be out again tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2015)

Keep it up! We still haven't managed to get together for any of these rides and I am busy for the next few days so it definitely will not be this week either. Nothing booked for next week yet, so I might be able to join you one day, subject to the restriction that I AM a fair weather cyclist!  (A few spells of drizzle might be ok, but strong winds/low temperatures/heavy rain - no thanks!)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Nov 2015)

15 miles loop very hilly over 'Crown Point' on fixed (69" for those who are interested in such things). 

Going to put on winter wheels and rubber, it was very slippery up there. 

Not as hard going as it should have been, which is nice.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2015)

just_fixed said:


> 15 miles loop very hilly over 'Crown Point' on fixed (69" for those who are interested in such things).
> 
> Going to put on winter wheels and rubber, it was very slippery up there.
> 
> Not as hard going as it should have been, which is nice.


What happened to "_I can't ride fixed any more_" which you originally mentioned at the start of the thread? That seems to have suddenly disappeared! 

Anyway ... that route is lumpy and Crown Point Road is _very_ lumpy so well done!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> What happened to "_I can't ride fixed any more_" which you originally mentioned at the start of the thread? That seems to have suddenly disappeared!
> 
> Anyway ... that route is lumpy and Crown Point Road is _very_ lumpy so well done!


Had to give it a go, just to see where I was at. I missed riding fixed as well.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Nov 2015)

Winter tyres on winter wheels on bike. Out tonight into the wind and rain, hopefully I won't regret not buying winter tyres for the Brompton.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Dec 2015)

Well that really was fun. 35 or 38mm (cannot remember) Contact 2's @ 85psi makes the road sssssoooo much smoother. However, 48 spokes front and rear makes reality HURT!!!!

15 miles fixed @74"

No rain and no wind, the view over Burnley, as always, was beautiful.


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2015)

Good to see you back out again S, how is your plantar these days, think I have it and need advice on what to do?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Good to see you back out again S, how is your plantar these days, think I have it and need advice on what to do?


I take Turmeric capsules every day since I read the research on it. It seemed to help and it helps my osteoarthritis in my shoulders as well. 
PF really sucks and I'm sorry you're suffering. Unfortunately the research shows that not one intervention works for everyone. GWS.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Dec 2015)

Wow getting back to fitness throws up weird stuff. I started coughing last night after my ride. I just put it down to the cold air. This morning I'm coughing up old hard green gunk, I'm guessing I've had a chest infection and not realised.


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Dec 2015)

just_fixed said:


> working too many hours on nights, drinking too much booze to cope coupled with a terrible diet, pills to sleep, pills to wake up - has left me a physical heap.
> 
> I did a 2 day ride fixed with @Pennine-Paul on the Lancashire Cycleway Southern Loop and had to bail on day 2 after only 30 miles. It took me over a week to recover and my lower back still aches.
> 
> ...


Good luck. Log away, I shall keep my eye open for the posts.

I'm also on a fitness drive but am focussing..initially...on loosing 3 stone and allowing that to assist my riding . I'm actually still pretty bike fit so hope that the weight loss will make riding even more enjoysble

Just need to get through Christmas and I suspect the rest will be straightforward...if a little tough.


----------



## Randallrunbike (1 Dec 2015)

Apart from the cycling advice, what else can greatly help is keeping a food diary of every single thing you eat. I mean everything as well ie, that last Jaffa cake in the office, the crust from your partners marmalade toast, one segment of chocolate orange in the fridge..... you get the picture! It will make you more conscious of your eating habits. Good luck!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Dec 2015)

15 miles very hilly on the Brommie and the wind was awesome. I was in 1st gear descending a 5% gradient and if I stopped pedalling I was blown backwards I made it up Manchester Rd....just.....storm riding yeeeehhhaaaaa!!!!!!!

Edit: I've just checked the local weather station and it reckons +60mph gusts, phew no wonder it was tough.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2015)

just_fixed said:


> 15 miles very hilly on the Brommie and the wind was awesome. I was in 1st gear descending a 5% gradient and if I stopped pedalling I was blown backwards I made it up Manchester Rd....just.....storm riding yeeeehhhaaaaa!!!!!!!
> 
> Edit: I've just checked the local weather station and it reckons +60mph gusts, phew no wonder it was tough.


I was up there earlier on yesterday when the wind was still just hard, rather than crazy hard! 

Well done for making the effort, but having been literally blown off the back of my bike once in Spain, I avoid 50+ mph winds now!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I was up there earlier on yesterday when the wind was still just hard, rather than crazy hard!
> 
> Well done for making the effort, but having been literally blown off the back of my bike once in Spain, I avoid 50+ mph winds now!


Over Crown Point? I really like riding up there, day or night, the views are outstanding.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Over Crown Point? I really like riding up there, day or night, the views are outstanding.


I toyed with it but the wind put me off so I turned back at the Manchester Rd lights. Thinking about it now though, the wind was kind of westerly so it would have been a cross-tailwind doing Crown Point Rd that way.

I rode it a few weeks back in calmer conditions.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Dec 2015)

Last night. 15 hilly miles and it was very windy again. I'm getting a little bit bored of head winds. 

Out again tonight. I'm just not getting out enough despite rearranging my work life. I need to try harder.


----------



## midliferider (17 Dec 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Last night. 15 hilly miles and it was very windy again. I'm getting a little bit bored of head winds.
> 
> Out again tonight. I'm just not getting out enough despite rearranging my work life. I need to try harder.



Take it easy. You need to enjoy what you do. I do more running than cycling during these winter months when the weather is not so good for riding.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Last night. 15 hilly miles and it was very windy again. I'm getting a little bit bored of head winds.
> 
> Out again tonight. I'm just not getting out enough despite rearranging my work life. I need to try harder.


Perhaps it would be worth using a turbo trainer when the weather is bad or you are pushed for time?

The 'boom box' I used to use when on my gym bike had broken and I don't like indoor cycling without music so I haven't been doing it. I spotted a used boom box for £15 at the local market today so I will be doing some indoor riding now when I can't face going out.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Dec 2015)

Usual 15 miles and silly windy again. Felt tired tonight not just unfit. I think it's the co codamol tablets - they suck.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Usual 15 miles and silly windy again. Felt tired tonight not just unfit. I think it's the *co codamol tablets* - they suck.


In old age, my parents knocked them back like they were sweets. I'm sure that they were addicted to them because they seemed to take them even when they were not in a lot of pain.

I'm glad to see that you are still riding. Maybe we will manage to get some rides in together again in the NY. I will probably be doing a ride up the A646 and on to Waddington in January. If you feel up to joining me for that I could meet you at the Manchester Rd lights. I'll be in touch in the NY!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Dec 2015)

I'm only on then until my root canal work is done in the new year.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Jan 2016)

Just getting over a bout of real flu, brought into work by a colleague who really really should know better. The whole team was badly affected whilst under winter pressures!!

Anyway hopefully back to riding on Monday.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2016)

just_fixed said:


> Just getting over a bout of real flu, brought into work by a colleague who really really should know better. The whole team was badly affected whilst under winter pressures!!
> 
> Anyway hopefully back to riding on Monday.


I had a rant about that subject in another thread recently!

I'm still getting over a bad cold that I caught over Christmas and @Littgull has the same problem, but if we recover in time we are thinking of riding from Todmorden to Waddington a week tomorrow (17th). If you fancy joining us we could arrange to meet you near the Manchester Road traffic lights.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jan 2016)

This isn't going to plan thus far. Sorted work life balance, only to get ill, recovered, only to be hemmed in by the weather.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jan 2016)

20 minutes turbo fixed at high tempo then 15 minutes on the punch bag. fark I'm unfit, the punch bag got my mouth adrenaline pumping.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Jan 2016)

15 miles in very windy n wet conditions on the Brompton. This isn't going to plan!!


----------



## Gatters (27 Jan 2016)

you cant plan the weather, it has plans of it's own but remember there are lots of others cycling in the winter too


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2016)

just_fixed said:


> 15 miles in very windy n wet conditions on the Brompton. This isn't going to plan!!


15 miles round here in those conditions is nothing to be ashamed of - all I did today was walk round Tod park with my niece and her dog, then to the Indian takeaway and back this evening!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jan 2016)

Today was measured in time 1 hour 10 minutes. I've put a Schlumpf mountain drive on (thanks to a bargain from Mickle) and needed to check that the hand crank version would work as a leg powered one (half as many pinions). So I needed a hill, a steep one.....and about a mile from my house is a well kept secret to locals. There's a smooth tarnacced access road that is easily 20% and straight and about 1/2 mile long (guess work as its only on OS maps) and the access road to the access road is windy and probably another 1 1/3 mile at 13%. Anyway it took 5 rests to get to the top due to the full head on wind, but I didn't walk!!! But I think I might do hill reps once a week as its a good safe work out and better than the turbo and I'm never more than 1 1/2 mile from home if I go through the fields. The Schlumpf seems to have held up ok.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jan 2016)

Here's the proof!!! That's Crown Point in the distance, that's how high it gets in half mile.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2016)

You on a brommie still makes me chuckle.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Mar 2016)

Goodness me, this isn't going well at all. No riding since ^


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2016)

just_fixed said:


> Goodness me, this isn't going well at all. No riding since ^


I feel your pain - I am about 840 miles off my 2016 pace already!

Don't forget, if you are free for a ride on a dry day, starting after 10:00 and finishing before 16:00, let me know and I'll try to join you.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Mar 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I feel your pain - I am about 840 miles off my 2016 pace already!
> 
> Don't forget, if you are free for a ride on a dry day, starting after 10:00 and finishing before 16:00, let me know and I'll try to join you.


Thanks Colin, ironically since improving my work/life balance, I've bought a clinic and it needs gutting and remodelling. So I'm back to 7 days a week atm. I hope it'll be worth it, the plan being to only work 3 or 4 days a week 4 miles from home and cycle the rest.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2016)

just_fixed said:


> Thanks Colin, ironically since improving my work/life balance, I've bought a clinic and it needs gutting and remodelling. So I'm back to 7 days a week atm. I hope it'll be worth it, the plan being to only work 3 or 4 days a week 4 miles from home and cycle the rest.


Well that certainly excuses _your_ lack of cycling!

Good luck with the new venture.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Mar 2016)

Well, a massive leap of faith taken for the sake of my health and emotional wellbeing. The biggest promotion and pay rise of my current career binned. Like my wife says, just gotta have faith in my skills. 

So as from tomorrow I'm down to 1 day contract, 1 day ad hoc and the rest in the clinic getting it up and running. 

Which means I'll be able to fit in some riding, honest guv!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Mar 2016)

15 miles. Hilly loop on the S type Brompton. Not as hard as I expected.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Apr 2016)

10 easy miles with my wife on Sunday and another 10 last night with her. It was nice to be out with her, she does well on her weirdly set up single speed Brompton - 74" and gets up hills reasonably well.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Apr 2016)

15 miles on canal with wife, every little helps.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Apr 2016)

31 hilly miles on Brompton H6L. Lovely cold day. 

I've stated a low carb diet last few days, goodness me I could tell the difference today. Weirdly bonked but able to continue and only 1 mph below moving average. I'm sure it'll improve once I get into ketosis.


----------



## Stephenite (2 Oct 2016)

@Rohloff_Brompton_Rider How's it going?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2016)

He is very busy setting up a new business at the moment so cycling (and forum life!) have been a bit neglected, but I am sure that he will resurface eventually!


----------

